# mapped drives disappear after re-boot



## rushfan (Feb 15, 2007)

For some reason when I set up a few mapped network drives they work fine but when I re-boot the computer they are gone....


Jga


----------



## Yo-Yo (Feb 15, 2007)

Make sure you click the reconnect at login box


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 15, 2007)

welcome to the crappy world of microsoft.  this is a common problem, and you can either write a script that will remap them, try to do it manually or just reboot.  

Even if you set it to map at start up sometimes it still randomly does not map properly.


----------



## Crypto (Feb 15, 2007)

I have several drives mapped.  I do sometimes get the warning (some drives did not connect) in the notification tray, but they are always there and ready.  I have never not been able to open a drive.  My drives are on a network and I think I normally get that message when I log on and off, not reboot.

Is the hosted drive local or on a network?


----------

